# Eldi Bicycle Stand



## Vincer (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m getting ready to restore this antique Eldi bicycle stand and I’m looking for a source to replace these large wing nuts that are broken. I’ve exhausted my normal sources locally and thought someone here may have come across a source in their travels. Any help or leads would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 30, 2020)

Check eBay and etsy for wing nuts and valve wheels. For new ones, McMaster Carr.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 30, 2020)

McMaster-Carr is my go to.....inexpensive and ship quickly......








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Vincer (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks guys, I’ll check McMaster-Carr.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have these Eldi parts available. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 3, 2020)

I would be interested in the eldi,  parts , let me know the price , if they are available


----------

